# New Member Hello



## Rick M (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello everyone form YYC.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 9, 2018)

Welcome.  What draws you to this web forum?


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome to the group


----------



## Janger (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello Rick. What are you making?


----------

